# November 12 & 13, 2022 Costa Mesa CA



## JoeRossi

*Repticon Costa Mesa - NOVEMBER 2022*
November 12 & 13, 2022
OC Fair & Event Center - 88 Fair Drive, Costa Mesa, CA 92626



			https://repticon.com/california/los-angeles-costa-mesa/
		


As always I will be there with Reptile Den and hope to see all that can make it From the AB family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HooahArmy

Thank you very much for the reminder! I will definitely be attending because it's free for me!
As always with Repticon shows: "Active Duty Military, First Responders, and Teachers with IDs get in FREE! (show valid IDs at the door*)"


----------



## JoeRossi

In 2 Days see you all In OC


----------



## Matt Man

JoeRossi said:


> In 2 Days see you all In OC


How was the show Joe?


----------



## JoeRossi

Matt Man said:


> How was the show Joe?


Great thanks for asking. How you doing?


----------

